
The myth of perfection - nreece
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/06/25/theMythOfPerfection.html
======
delano
What is the purpose of that image of the United Airlines jet?

It's an interesting post but I couldn't get past being distracted and
concerned about that impossible angle.

